# WCF and the Three Forms of Unity



## Doulos McKenzie (May 19, 2016)

So I am still kind of new to the confessional Reformed realm so I wanted to know is there any major disagreements between the WCF and the 3FU? Or are they basically identical in their doctrine with different layouts?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 19, 2016)

Occasionally, a student of these confessional standards proposes to find a noteworthy difference or other. But simply as one or another full-compendium of the core doctrines of the Faith, both sets display remarkable unanimity. The differences alleged usually amount (in my judgment) to terms present in one and not the other, fulsomeness of treatment, or that one confesses on a subject like marriage/divorce while the other does not.

The Westminster Standards postdate the Canons of Dort by a quarter century, the rest of the 3FU by another 50+yrs. Those confessing the Reformed Faith in the British Isles were desirous not only of internal unity, but doctrinal unity with the rest of non-papist, non-Lutheran Protestantism. There is clear incentive to state the latter's convictions in harmony with previous doctrinal deliverances.

Historical, geographical, and stylistic niceties aside, there are no appreciable doctrinal or practical disagreements I can find.


----------



## StephenG (May 19, 2016)

Ditto to what Rev. Bruce has said. You would be hard-pressed to find any real doctrinal differences. It's mostly emphasis and time spent on certain subjects.


----------



## KeithW (May 19, 2016)

I have only looked into 2 doctrines myself: repentance, and original sin.

Repentance in the Reformed Church

1563 - Heidelberg Catechism 
This catechism stresses the word repent but there is no explanation given of what it might mean.

1618 - The Canons of Dordt 
This catechism leads us to believe that repentance has two parts. The first part is sorrow for our sins. The second part is belief that there is forgiveness of sins.

1618 - Belgic Confession 
This confession does not contain the word repent.

This can work out in a practical manner (I have seen this happen) that if a Reformed Church pastor only follows the Three Forms of Unity for his doctrine of "repent and believe", there might be no mention of repentance as turning away from sin and to God, and faith as believing that God raised Jesus from the dead (Rom. 10:9). The latter is taught separately but not as part of salvation. "Repent and believe" according to the Three Forms of Unity is restricted to sorrow for sins and believing sins are forgiven.

Repentance in the Presbyterian Church

1646 - The Westminster Confession of Faith 
This confession explains that repentance is to be grieved by sins and "to turn from them all unto God".

1647 - Westminster Shorter Catechism 
This catechism explains that salvation is "faith in Jesus Christ" and repentance. Repentance is described as grieving over sin and turning from sin to God.

1647 - Westminster Larger Catechism 
This catechism explains that repentance is grieving over sin and turning from sin to God. And that salvation is "repentance toward God, and faith toward our Lord Jesus Christ".

Original Sin

In a survey of Lutheran, Reformed, and Presbyterian confessions, the WCF was the first to introduce and add to original sin the terminology of guilt and that Adam's guilt was imputed to all of his posterity. Before the WCF the emphasis was on the propagation of the corrupted nature. An example:

1618 - Belgic Confession

"... by the disobedience of Adam original sin has been spread through the whole human race."

"It is a corruption of all nature-- an inherited depravity which even infects small infants in their mother's womb, and the root which produces in man every sort of sin. It is therefore so vile and enormous in God's sight that it is enough to condemn the human race,..."


----------

